# Who has built their own AR?



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2022)

So we got a few interested in building ar’s and some even go as far as doing some 3d printing…


So my question is what sites do u go thru or have u gone thru to built ur ultimate ar!??? 





			https://palmettostatearmory.com/ar-15/rifle-kits.html
		










						How To Build An AR-15 Rifle | MidwayUSA
					

Learn how to build an AR-15 Rifle with these detailed step-by-step instructions with photos and instructional videos are here at MidwayUSA. Quick links take you to products needed to complete your build.




					www.midwayusa.com
				








__





						AR Rifle Kits | 5.56/.223, 300 BLK, 6.5 Grendel, .308 | ON SALE
					

Quality AR-type Rifle Kits in stock. Includes LPK & upper. Available in 5.56/.223, 6.5 Grendel/Creedmoor, .308, and more! Mil-spec fitment. FAST SHIPPING!




					www.80-lower.com
				





What sights do u guys use? Any particular items u swear by!?

I am building a 5.56/223, but not sure if maybe there are better prices etc….

Post em up


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

I’m a Magpul tyoe  guy I’ve got the ones that’s off set 45° I’ve got a 1X8 BDC scope on my AR so there’s no room on my front rail for sights


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

My second AR I’ve got them on the front rail because that one has a red dot. If mounting
 a  red dot type optical make sure it off sets high enough to line with your backup iron sights just incase your dot fails you’ve got your back ups ready to flip up.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’m a Magpul tyoe  guy I’ve got the ones that’s off set 45° I’ve got a 1X8 BDC scope on my AR so there’s no room on my front rail for sights


Please explain the magpul? Im newer to this and dont truly know the differences


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

i’ll get some links posted for you when I get home.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> i’ll get some links posted for you when I get home.


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

__





						Sights - Firearms Accessories
					






					magpul.com


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

What are you looking to get for a optic ? Will this be a plinker type gun or are you looking to stretch it out a bit ?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> What are you looking to get for a optic ?


Honestly i have no idea, ive only ever owned shot guns and hand guns, had a few laser sights on the hand guns but thats about it


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

Well if your are going to utilize it for both short range and long range I recommend something like this https://www.primaryarms.com/glx-1-6x24mm-ffp-rifle-scope-illuminated-acss-griffin-m6-reticle


----------



## SomeRandoNobody (Apr 11, 2022)

It really depends on how much you’re looking to spend. You can get parts, receivers, barrels, etc pretty much anywhere that sells AR parts (provided you live in the US). 

For a decent mid-range priced AR? Palmetto is a good place to start. Lots of quality control upgrades in the last year or so. Though I’m sure I’ll get flamed for recommending them lol


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

Primary Arms PLx 1-8x24mm FFP Rifle Scope - Illuminated ACSS Raptor M2 5.56 / .308
					

DetailsThis rifle scope is part of the top tier optics line called PLx. PLx optics meet the exacting demands of professional use, offering impeccable glass clarity and advanced features from state-of-the-art production facilities.The PLx 1-8x24mm first focal plane rifle scope is the...



					www.primaryarms.com
				




I highly recommend this one it’s expensive but a really good scope or if your shooting short range the one below https://www.primaryarms.com/eotech-xps2-0-holographic-weapon-sight


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

There is  so much to choose from just decide how you are going to mainly use the AR and start from there .


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

This is a review and how the BDC/ACC type scopes are used . I highly recommend these types of scopes you can use the horseshoe for close quarter shots or stretch it out with the holdovers with zero  dialing in


----------



## SomeRandoNobody (Apr 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> There is  so much to choose from just decide how you are going to mainly use the AR and start from there .


What gator said.

Don’t let it overwhelm you! AR’s are less a rifle and more a gadget. Totally modular, they’re pretty neat. Pick a calibre and go from there, really


----------



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2022)

SomeRandoNobody said:


> It really depends on how much you’re looking to spend. You can get parts, receivers, barrels, etc pretty much anywhere that sells AR parts (provided you live in the US).
> 
> For a decent mid-range priced AR? Palmetto is a good place to start. Lots of quality control upgrades in the last year or so. Though I’m sure I’ll get flamed for recommending them lol


I did post palmetto because i was first sent there, so they must not be too bad of a place


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

Aero precision is good. I’m running with the bravo company platforms . They are a few step ups from average.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 11, 2022)

__





						Bravo Company USA | AR-15, M16 & M4 Parts and Accessories
					

Bravo Company USA, Inc is your source for the highest quality parts, & tactical accessories for your AR-15, M16, M4 Carbine




					bravocompanyusa.com


----------



## Joliver (Apr 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Aero precision is good. I’m running with the bravo company platforms . They are a few step ups from average.



Aero has threaded lowers so you don't have to beat your gun to shit putting the lower together. Big plus.


----------



## wallyd (Apr 12, 2022)

I use LPVO mainly but I’m getting older & that magnification comes in handy. I run one Vortex rSpitfire red dot but the others are LOVO’s. I don’t have anything that doesn’t have the reticle etched in the glass either. I think this is a very important feature.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 12, 2022)

I have built my own from parts before.  I'm talking upper receiver and lower receiver.  I have a couple of stripped lowers that I am thinking about SBRing since I meant to build them into pistols, but now I am worried the ATF is going to mess with pistols when a new head gets appointed.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 12, 2022)

There are a few decent setups I'd recommend.

Here's IFAK cat or "Blowout kit-kat."


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> There are a few decent setups I'd recommend.
> 
> Here's IFAK cat or "Blowout kit-kat."
> 
> View attachment 20624


Bug out kitty?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 12, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Bug out kitty?



I like it. But I'll run it by whiskers, first.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 12, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I have built my own from parts before.  I'm talking upper receiver and lower receiver.  I have a couple of stripped lowers that I am thinking about SBRing since I meant to build them into pistols, but now I am worried the ATF is going to mess with pistols when a new head gets appointed.


They tried to redefine the brace thank god we won that fight https://www.kakindustry.com/blog/stop-the-atf-pistol-brace-ban/

The ATF is really strict on SBR and suppressers. I really want a suppressor but that automatically puts you
on the ATF list. Personally I would stay the the course of building the pistols. There are so many regulations when you have a SBR.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> They tried to redefine the brace thank god we won that fight https://www.kakindustry.com/blog/stop-the-atf-pistol-brace-ban/
> 
> The ATF is really strict on SBR and suppressers. I really want a suppressor but that automatically puts you
> on the ATF list. Personally I would stay the the course of building the pistols. There are so many regulations when you have a SBR.


I already have two SBRs and three suppressors.  What's a few more?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 12, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I already have two SBRs and three suppressors.  What's a few more?


Well then your already on there registry f*ck it.  I’m also jealous one day though. Not sure what you have but after shooting my buddies 300blk out with subsonic rounds I fell in love. I honestly think a pellet gun was louder than that .


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 12, 2022)

I like PSA (Palmetto State Armory) for my AR parts. I do have some magpul stuff which was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 12, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I like PSA (Palmetto State Armory) for my AR parts. I do have some magpul stuff which was mentioned earlier.


Couple guys have said this …a lot of people talk down on their parts but they operate just fine..finally I agree with something @nissan11 said🤣🤣


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well then your already on there registry f*ck it.  I’m also jealous one day though. Not sure what you have but after shooting my buddies 300blk out with subsonic rounds I fell in love. I honestly think a pellet gun was louder than that .


I have a BCM 300 AAC upper for a POF billet lower SBR and a Colt 10.5" on a Mega lower for my other one.  I have an AAC Ranger, a TAC22, and an Omega .30 caliber can that works great with 5.56.  In fact, it is more quiet than the ranger that is designed for 5.56...


----------



## Koonj (Apr 13, 2022)

Like someone already said, it depends on how much you want to spend. Make sure to get a good barrel, good BCG, and a good trigger group. As for optics I’d go LPVO. You can use it for close quarters or to get a little range.


----------

